# JNS - Stone Recommendations?



## TheLimpWhisk (May 10, 2017)

I wanted to ask you lovely people, do you guys have any experience of the synthetics sold by Japanese Natural Stones (JNS)?

He only stocks a handful of different synthetic, but they all look like good viable options, and his location as a vendor is good for me as I'm based in the UK.

Just wanted to here all of your thoughts about them, A nice 800/1000 stone and a finisher is mainly what I'm on the look out for.

Thanks in advance for your input and knowledge guys. 

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/synthetic-stones/

(Posted a link for your convenience, not sure if I'm allowed to though) 

Nick


----------



## Krassi (May 10, 2017)

Ohhh we all have too much experience with Maxims Synthetics )
Well the Problem is that i cant give you an Advice but to buy them all .. sad but true.. the 1k Is awesome, the 6k too. Red Aoto is an Aoto alternative.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (May 10, 2017)

I frequently use JNS 1k and like it. Although it is splash and go, it is quite thirsty at first. It's resonably fast (not as much as Watanabe AI#1000). The old JNS 1k had a better feedback and wasn't splash and go, but the new one, from what i remember, seems to leave a less toothy, more refined edge.


----------



## KimBronnum (May 10, 2017)

I agere with Krassi - all JNS synth.stones are good. 300, 800 and 6000 being my favorites.
- Kim


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (May 10, 2017)

Would be intrested to know what it is you guys like about these stones. 

Also is anyone willing to provide to me some insight to the Aoto, what exactly they are and what the term means, and why should I own one? 

Also, thoughts on the 800 or 1000 stone?


----------



## ynot1985 (May 10, 2017)

I have the 300, 800, red aoto and 6000 set

red aoto is basically a Jnats that JNS sells. I don't believe it's a true aoto (aoto is normally a mid grit stone that is either blue or brown in colour)

the JNS synthetic stone attempts to mimic that. Maksim said it's made up of a mixture of 2000-4000 grit particles


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (May 10, 2017)

What is thr advantages of having this 2000-4000 grit stone rather than a 2000 or 4000 stone?


----------



## Ruso (May 10, 2017)

I have love/hate relationship with new JNS 1000. One day I like it and another it feels like it does not cut. It definitely lacks feedback, but that seems to be the patterns with all SnG stones.


----------



## Matus (May 11, 2017)

I have used several of JNS stones and have the 300 at the moment. My experience is the following:
300 - 100% S&G (absobrs no water). Is not super fast (but works just fine for smaller repair jobs), but leaves very even finish. Works well after stone like Bester 220 (which would do the very heavy lifting when necessary). Dishing is reasonable
800 - softer, nice feeling, leaves very nice contrast between hagane and jigane. Big stone  Soaker
1000 - medium fast, feels very nice
6000 - smooth, good feedback, speed is good (for its grit).

The synthetic red aoto is supposed to be on the soft side and should be a logical follow-up after the 800 for kasumi finish or edge finisher. Then there is the blue synthetic aoto which should be hard. I have not used it, but if it is any similar to Gesshin Synthetic Natural stone (also a mix of different grits), than it will leave pretty much the perfect edge for kitchen work. Both synthetic aotos will give you edge with more bite than the 6000 stone.


----------



## Lars (May 11, 2017)

I have 800, old version 1000, blue synthetic aoto and 6000 - they are all really good and my preference keeps shifting, so if I have not used the 1000 for a while I might use that even though the 800 could work fine. The blue synthetic aoto and 6000 are both great finishing stones.

Really, it's pretty hard to go wrong with the JNS stuff.

Lars


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys, is thr blue aoto the other synthetic aoto with specks of blue in it because on the description it doesn't mention anything about it being blue? 

But right now my budget only really stretches to 2 stones, and would he intrested to know out of the above mentioned stones, which 2 you would choose? (This doesn't really concern the 300 stone, as that not really what I'm after at the moment). 

Thanks guys
Nick


----------



## Ruso (May 11, 2017)

TheLimpWhisk said:


> Thanks for the input guys, is thr blue aoto the other synthetic aoto with specks of blue in it because on the description it doesn't mention anything about it being blue?
> 
> But right now my budget only really stretches to 2 stones, and would he intrested to know out of the above mentioned stones, which 2 you would choose? (This doesn't really concern the 300 stone, as that not really what I'm after at the moment).
> 
> ...



If you do not need SnG I think you are better off with JNS 800. As I mentioned earlier new 1000 is just ok. 800 seems to be well regarded.


----------



## Matus (May 11, 2017)

Well, it also depends whether you prefer harder or softer stones. If softer, than 800 + RedAoto. If harder, then 1000 + BlueAoto or 1000+6000. The 800 is a soaker, the rest is splash&go. My personal choice today would probaby be 800 + BlueAoto or 800 + 6000. But that would be just my personal choice.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (May 11, 2017)

Think I'm leaning on the side of the 800 stone in comparison to the 1000 at the moment. And with regards to the Aoto I think I would have to get the Blue one and by the looks of things the Red one won't be back in stock anytime soon. With the Blue Aoto will it leave a refined enough edge that the likes of blue and white steels deserve or would the 6000 be the better option?


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (May 11, 2017)

Just seen that the Red Aoto is actually still in stock


----------



## fimbulvetr (May 11, 2017)

Both will give you a lasting, refined but toothy edge. The red is more fun because it's muddier and who doesn't like playing in the mud? I love it at home where I can play with finishes and wide bevels and I think I like the edge just a hair better. It's got more teeth. Matus, if you like your Gesshin synthetic, the red aoto from Maxim is like its kid brother. I really don't need both the red synth aoto and the Gesshin synth, but I'm not selling either one ever. I love them both.

Blue is harder and all around better in spaces where you simply cannot get red mud all over everything. It's hard enough that I soak it for a minute or two. It's less fun, more severe, and possibly gives a more refined edge than its red brother. I use it as a finisher at work, and it loves white steel. It does fine as a strop for many of the shuns I see.

Either stone is great. I had to have both for, um, medical? reasons?


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (May 11, 2017)

Would you still have a finisher with your Aoto's as well then?


----------



## fimbulvetr (May 11, 2017)

Not for a gyuto, I finish gyutos on either synth aoto or the Gesshin synthetic. BUT I'm at best a journeyman sharpener AND I'm of the Stop at a Mid-Grit school. For me, when I sharpen Gyutos at too high a grit, they hardly hold an edge past the first YouTube video, and I want to use the dang things to cook rather than make 'em up for the movies. 

Your mileage may vary though. Everyone does it differently.


----------

